# Record marathon option



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

I think it would be awesome if TiVo added an option that let you record a block of shows without having to select each show to record separately. For instance last week Sci-Fi ran repeats of the end of the first part of season 2 for BG, SG-1 and SG-A they also ran Firefly and a couple other shows. I know you can set it to record from a certain time to a certain time, but then you lose the ability to delete as you go along, with the marathons the total record time could be over eight hours. I think it would be great if you could select a record marathon option and then use the down button to get as far as you wanted in the marathon and then hit the select button to go to the recording options screen. 

With all the great shows on cable and all the marathons on 24/7 t.v. it seems like a no brainer!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Wouldnt a season pass with no limit to the number of recordings work fine?
Just making sure you do--- all with duplicates or atleast first run and repeats.


----------



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah I mean I know there are ways to get it to do that, but the thing is, with shows like Atlantis or even more so with SG-1 that could mean that I would not only be getting the marathon but also syndicated shows on other networks as well. It just seems like it would be fairly simple to write that into the program, but I know nothing about programing so I shouldn't be making that assumption. 

Another reason doing what you suggested isn't really possible is because I travel often, so the TiVo sometimes has days where it is left alone, in the case of Stargate or any show that is ran in an extensive marathon it would either take up all my storage and delete all other programs or it would begin deleting the marathon as well b/c it was making room for the repeats it was recording from syndication. Sadly I only have the 80 hour so in the long run it is my own issue, but I still think it seems like a fairly easy thing to include.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

BigB said:


> Yeah I mean I know there are ways to get it to do that, but the thing is, with shows like Atlantis or even more so with SG-1 that could mean that I would not only be getting the marathon but also syndicated shows on other networks as well. It just seems like it would be fairly simple to write that into the program, but I know nothing about programing so I shouldn't be making that assumption.


Your suggestion is a good one... but just so you understand a Season Pass is channel specific.. if you set up a SP for SG-1 it will only record SG-1 off that specific channel. Wishlists is the way to pick up that program on any station you receive.

You can make that suggestion direct to Tivo here:
http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------

